# The next hot sectors?



## Mofra (23 October 2004)

Hodwy all,

The surge in oil may have caused some concern for the wider industrials, but provided those who were overweight in the energy sector some very solid gains. I'm not predicting the surge in the energy sector over by any means, but does anyoen have an opinion on the next hot sector? 

With the many predictions for the surge in gold price over the next 12-18 months, I'm thinking it would be worth watching this sector in the coming months, especially with some global economic uncertainty possibly helping the gold price.

Does anyone else have an opinion on this or any other sectors that may the next to outperferm the market?

Cheers


----------



## Lucstar (23 October 2004)

Well Mofra, i've been told that STEEL is about to have its time. Especially BLUESCOPE since they are the one of the few who produces colourbond steel.


----------



## Mofra (24 October 2004)

Cheers Lucstar,

I have also read a few forecasts for the Iron Ore price gaining between 20 & 30% over the next calendar year, of course I may be bias in mentioning that as I'm holding MGX   

Given the recent sharp retrace on the LME perhaps another producing junior miner could soon pop up as a value buy?

Cheers


----------



## brerwallabi (25 October 2004)

I am going for gold, especially if it breaks resistance and goes over $430 per oz US, the Aussie gold price and the US are starting to both move in unison, much depents on the US economy and the US dollar, what could be good for gold stocks could be very bad for some other industrials and retails. I am holding and acquired more recently of NMC,LHG,PEM, and SMY.


----------



## Mofra (26 October 2004)

brerwallabi said:
			
		

> I am going for gold, especially if it breaks resistance and goes over $430 per oz US, the Aussie gold price and the US are starting to both move in unison, much depents on the US economy and the US dollar, what could be good for gold stocks could be very bad for some other industrials and retails. I am holding and acquired more recently of NMC,LHG,PEM, and SMY.




Cheers brerwallabi, I'm of the opinion that one sector always effects another (compare oils stocks to transport stocks over the past few months for example)

Just trying to be prepared for the more likely course of events to occur next, seems to be quite a bit of momentum growing to the theory that gold will rise soon.


----------

